# Jeff Newton



## Bob White (Nov 11, 2005)

For those of you that are interested Jeff Newton will be fighting on the UFC card next Saturday from Las Vegas. This will be a PPV event. Jeff will be featured on Channel 9 here in So. Ca. this evening 11-11 after the Laker game. Dana White, the president of the UFC was also here at the studio this morning and was interviewed as well.
Some of you are aware that Jeff Newton is a former IKC Black Belt Grandchampion and was ranked #1 in the NASKA circuit. If you are interested Jeff has an article on the UFC web site. Jeff will be wearing our kenpo patch in the ring.
I am interested in hearing from other kenpo schools about their thoughts on kenpo in this arena.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 11, 2005)

Outstanding. I wish him the best of luck.:asian:


----------



## Seabrook (Nov 14, 2005)

Bob White said:
			
		

> For those of you that are interested Jeff Newton will be fighting on the UFC card next Saturday from Las Vegas. This will be a PPV event. Jeff will be featured on Channel 9 here in So. Ca. this evening 11-11 after the Laker game. Dana White, the president of the UFC was also here at the studio this morning and was interviewed as well.
> Some of you are aware that Jeff Newton is a former IKC Black Belt Grandchampion and was ranked #1 in the NASKA circuit. If you are interested Jeff has an article on the UFC web site. Jeff will be wearing our kenpo patch in the ring.
> I am interested in hearing from other kenpo schools about their thoughts on kenpo in this arena.
> Respectfully,
> Bob White


 
I can't wait Mr. White! We have a huge Kenpo crowd cheering for him here in London, Ontario, Canada! Please let him know! Go Jeff!


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 14, 2005)

I am excited to see this!  If he can avoid the takedown he should easily handle Sam (who we all remember from TUF1)


----------



## Bob White (Nov 14, 2005)

I am excited to see this! If he can avoid the takedown he should easily handle Sam (who we all remember from TUF1)
__________________
David C.


Hello David:
I believe that Jeff welcomes the takedown. 2 out of his last 4 victories have been from submission. I know that Jeff is prepared to do his best. I know also that Jeff appreciates the support from our kenpo community. He will represent us well. 
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## MJS (Nov 14, 2005)

Best of luck to him on his upcoming fight!!  I'm looking forward to seeing it this weekend!!

Mike


----------

